# what Veneer Glue for hydraulic hot press should i use?



## romi (20 Apr 2014)

i have a new hydraulic hot press but i never work whit veneer untill now
What veneer glue for hydraulic hot press should i use?
i understant that for hot press (Max. working temperature up to 70°C) i must use a certain glue,
PLEASE help whit some brand name or some specification that i can search about it


----------



## yetloh (20 Apr 2014)

I have certainly heard of urea formaldehyde glues like Cascamite being used with a hot press. Don't have one myself but I'm sure an internet search should throw up some information.

Jim


----------



## romi (20 Apr 2014)

yes i found it to but the problem whit this of what i heard is that it hards quickly and if u are not carrefull it can break the veneer because it tend to pull the both side veneer and the hard wood, so i read about it...... i found something... Pattex PV/H219 i didnt find any english version...only in german...but i can speak and read very well german ...so i found it,
thanks for your information


----------



## RobinBHM (20 Apr 2014)

UF glues are temperature sensitive so suitable for heated presses, I believe the powder is mixed with resin for pressing veneers and laminates


----------



## Normancb (21 Apr 2014)

UF is one of the commonest adhesives for hot press veneering. 

Search for Kleiberit - they are just one maker (in Germany) - there are many others. Kleiberit have a you-tube video showing their resin being used


----------



## Peter Sefton (21 Apr 2014)

You can use Cascamite in a hot press without issue one of my mates in the trade does a lot of hot press veneer work and uses this all the time but most production workshops I know use Dynea Prefere but I personally like to use http://www.hallmarkfraulo.co.uk/productdetail/UL39
I use it in my cold press with
http://www.hallmarkfraulo.co.uk/product ... orden_uh21
But for a hot press I suggest you use 
http://www.hallmarkfraulo.co.uk/product ... rden_uh191

Cheers Peter


----------



## custard (21 Apr 2014)

Romi, if you are using a hot press makes sure the work covers the thermostat, or that you put a packing piece over the thermostat. Otherwise the press will run much hotter than you think. Sorry if you knew all this already but you said you were knew to hot press work.

The big advantage of a hot press, besides getting the work done faster, is that it reduces "bleed through", which is where the glue comes right through the veneer. It takes time for the glue to penetrate the veneer and the faster setting times of a hot press reduces the problem. The other solution is to add a thickening agent to UL39 glues, which is another good reason to use UL39 with either slow or a fast hardner depending on what type of work you're doing.


----------



## Peter Sefton (22 Apr 2014)

Custard is right, i forgot to mention you can use an extender
http://www.hallmarkfraulo.co.uk/product ... xtender_99

Peter


----------

